# What do you think???



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Today started a new job. The union called and gave me a job.It was nice its only 5 miles from my house. Its apartments in a 5 story building. The rock is done very nice.Well at break we (foreman, his brother and myself) were talking and I asked him if he uses the box. And he said " no, it will make the job go faster" So at the end of the day the foreman has a little talk with me and says that he understood it was my frist day. But I need to get my apartments(4) done in x days. So that we could hand over the floor next week. So I need to pick up the pace a little bit.. 
Iam not the fastest guy out there.. My handwork is very good.But just not fast.

So what I might do is call Ames and get the pump and boxes just to keep my job.. Any other Ideas???

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Gee, union guy saying another union guy is too slow? Hell hath frozen over. Is this the same union that says hanging more than 30 sheets per man per day is too much production? Buddy of mine had 30 hung before noon on tenant finish and was told to hide for the rest of the day -- he was making everyone else look bad.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I use the boxes and will help e-mail me [email protected] dont waste your money on Ames


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

that's your only choice. Like stated in other threads, not having boxes, is like not having a circular saw, or any other power tool. It's just needed for productivity. Go get the tapetech set.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I worked for a union contractor for 5 years, mostly commercial stuff. I gave them 120% most of the time, man did I piss a lot of people off. I went there to work, not screw around and drag out the job. I counted one day and I stood up 85 sheets, it took a couple days to top them sheets off, but when I had the chance I would open up and go like hell. I would work like that all the time, I wonder how much money I made them, and no wonder my body feels like it does. We were doing a high school once, I would complete 3 big rooms a day, and the crew next to me were not even getting 1 done. I should have been mad at them because they were so lazy, but I wasn't. It made me feel good that I was such a hard worker, and gave me a reason to drink more beer. The owners were happy with me and everyone of their foremans wanted me on their jobs when they got behind. Kind of crazy, I biggest bonus I would get was $250 at the end of the year, and I didn't bitch to much. If I ever went back to them I don't think that I would/could work that hard. There slow now too, I guess it's because I worked so hard and got all the work done so now there isn't any. Finally I had the opportinity to go on my own, and a guy once asked me, why make someone else all the money? Go out and make some for your self.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

true that!! make your own money...and get taping tools to help you make even more!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

*Let me take it down*

An elephant said to a mouse ,"No doubt that you are the smallest and most useless thing that I have ever seen ." "Please ,say it again . Let me take it down ." the mouse said . " I will tell a flea what I know."Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet . (Jean Jacques Rousseau , French thinker)More Games,joke,Warhammer Online Gold and famous. Click http://www.ygscn.net  You will get more.


----------

